# Medtronic Announces Mac Compatibility



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope this helps the Mac users
http://wwwp.medtronic.com/Newsroom/NewsReleaseDetails.do?itemId=1301674650707&lang=en_US
Not 100% sure in the way it is written as to whether it is just for USA users or not.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 23, 2011)

A handy thing to be sure. Then again, I've not used my Carelink stuff for a year at least.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 23, 2011)

For some reason my Carelink has stopped working....it was such an nightmare to set up with Vista last year/year before I dont think I can face it again....

Imagine if you downloaded after a year Tom? Thats a heck of a lot of dots!!!


----------



## shiv (Apr 23, 2011)

From the CWD emailing list I've gathered this is only for the US users.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 23, 2011)

shiv said:


> From the CWD emailing list I've gathered this is only for the US users.



Thanks Shiv, must admit to being very unsure due to the way it was written  shame though for the rest of the world.


----------



## Liz! (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I can't see why this should only be for US users, macs are the same all over. No new software would have to be written. Most software is downloadable from the company site, I'll be trying anyway!


----------

